# What is the % of workforce on a certain salary?



## tony79 (21 Oct 2008)

I posted this in another thread but it was a little off topic, so i've started a new one

[broken link removed]

this irish times article states that about one-third of the workforce are on the annual minimum wage of €17,500

Does anyone know what the middle-third and top-third range of salaries would be ?

Bottom third; 0 - 17,500
Middle third; 17,501 - XX,XXX
Top third; XX,XXX - millions


----------



## ClubMan (22 Oct 2008)

Try the _CSO _or _Department of Finance _monthly economic bulletins perhaps?


----------



## Protocol (22 Oct 2008)

Here is the CSO website:

www.cso.ie

Here is the section on Earnings stats:

[broken link removed]

Here is the most recent Earnings survey:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Protocol (22 Oct 2008)

Also see table 13 of this EU-SILC report from the CSO:

[broken link removed]


----------



## tony79 (22 Oct 2008)

Thanks both of you for the direction 

I checked both sites and emailed the CSO and Department of Finance for additional information

From CSO [http://www.cso.ie/statistics/av_earningshours.htm] average earnings for Clerical and Operatives are €817.41pw for June 2008, meaning an annual salary of €40-42,000

It may be fair to broadly define middle income to either side of this, say €17,500 - €60,000, however if it was based on amounts of people working it would give a more accurate range for the middle third of the workforce 

I think it will give a good reflection of our own personal attitude to money and salary, as although you may consider yourself middle income you may be in the top third of the workforce


----------



## orka (28 Oct 2008)

tony79 said:


> I posted this in another thread but it was a little off topic, so i've started a new one
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...





tony79 said:


> I posted this in another thread but it was a little off topic, so i've started a new one
> 
> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/...breaking59.htm
> 
> ...


 
The revenue site has exactly what you are looking for - if a bit out of date - 2004 is their most recent year.  http://www.revenue.ie/pdf/statistical-report/2006/income_distribution_statistics.pdf

In 2004 the numbers you are looking for are (roughly) 0-15,700; 15,700-33,500 and 33,500+.
The bottom third of earners have about 8% of total income and 0.4% of total tax paid; the middle third have 24% of income and 11% of tax and the top third have 68% of income and 89% of tax paid.  The 3.42% of earners over 100K pay 35% of total income taxes collected.

Off the original topic I know but there's lots of useful info in these tables - for example, people earning over 100K contribute an average of 53K each in tax - and yet some posters on other threads think that free college fees somehow mean that the 'average' taxpayer (paying an average of €5,145 each in total or €8,010 for those above 17K income) subsidises the children of these taxpayers....


----------



## tony79 (29 Oct 2008)

excellent thanks orka


----------

